# Sears LT 2000 with Honda motor



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I received my Craftsman Club ad in the mail yesterday. I noticed they were advertising the LT 2000 with the Honda 16 hp motor. I thought this was interesting because last year that motor was only in the DLT 3000. I think the auto was on sale for $1799. If you spend the approx $30 for the 2 front gauge wheels that are not included, that was a good deal. I wonder if the LT 2000 still has the 1.5 gal fuel tank?

eace:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Confirmed today that Sears will be expanding the Honda offering in 04. They will also "tentatively" be offering a higher HP motor for the 3000 and options for the 4000 and 5000, according to the sales guy at Sears.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I wonder if the rumor is true about Sears wanting to get a bigger share of the lawn tractor sales and is gonna offer a Cummins diesel in the 2004 6000 series. :fineprint


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I just went to the Sears web site. They also have two new DYT 4000 that look different than the "regular" DYT 4000. They look like they have the GT body, on the DYT frame. I do not see the Briggs ELS 25 hp anymore, in the DLT 3000. 

edro:


----------

